# communes



## abandonment (Jul 1, 2007)

does anyone know of any communes in the usa or of any websites that could send me in the right direction?


----------



## frankie b sick (Jul 3, 2007)

oh oh oh, and in canada for me?


----------



## loess (Jul 3, 2007)

Directory of Intentional Communities


----------

